# Can chickens eat mashed potatoe



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi just wondered if chickens can eat mashed potatoes, thanks kerry


----------



## Vikegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, that's fine. Not raw potatoes or raw peelings though. (They can have peelings, but you need to cook them first.)
Of course mashed potato isn't nearly as entertaining as giving them cooked leftover spaghetti.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks , i just had some baby new potatos left so was going to boil them, mash them and add some chicken spice, the spagetti sound fun might try that tonight lol thanks kerry


----------



## Vikegirl (Aug 6, 2009)

krrbl123 said:


> thanks , i just had some baby new potatos left so was going to boil them, mash them and add some chicken spice, the spagetti sound fun might try that tonight lol thanks kerry


I'm sure they think the spaghetti is worms as they go absolutely bonkers over it and chase each other round the garden squabbling over it. It's hilarious!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

My mum always saved any peeling or spuds and boiled them up in a big stinky pan, they absolutley loved it and thrived on it too...they were spoilt little chickens


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Make sure they have access to grit so they don't get bunged up with the mash though


----------

